# Watch this space - More WOFM on its way



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Watch out I have been hitting Studio Ed again - the recording Lab and more stuff is on the way - I'm think collage this time and maybe MOMD (Music of Mass Destruction- as a theme mmmmmm)


----------

